# My first 10 Gallon Planted Tank



## FishroomBoy (Mar 10, 2014)

Hello, thought I would show off my first tank which is a 10 gallon planted tank. I have an Ehim 2215 on it.(I know over filtration much). I used apa first layer and some other planting gravel on top. Can't remember the name it. I use Flourish daily(1ml), sorry if I gave to much info didn't know how much I was suppose to give.

Stock: 
9 Cardinal Tetras(soon to be 15ish)
6 Zebra Thorn snails
3 Nerite
Dwarf Sagittaria

Let me know what you think, and any tips.
Thanks


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Looks good so far, the dwarf sag should fill in nicely around the rock. Very simple but nice


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Your kind of overstocked with a tank that size but since your over filtering you can get away with it. I personally would ditch the nerite snails you will know why when they start laying eggs on that middle rock you have.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------

